# Fluval evo 13g



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey everyone, I came across a 13.5 gallon evo set up for sale for $50. The hood has a crack in it but seller says everything else works. Would this be a good buy ?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

. Here's a pick of it helps


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

I think they are 150 new. I would say no unless you want to go without a lid and just buy a different light for the tank


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

steve8855 said:


> I think they are 150 new. I would say no unless you want to go without a lid and just buy a different light for the tank


I think that most people with this tank, including myself, go lid-less and a different light.
A lot of people upgrade the pump too.


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

cool any issues with jumpers ever?


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

steve8855 said:


> cool any issues with jumpers ever?


two clownfish have jumped ship on separate occasions.


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sad.

I have the same 2 clown fish for 15 years now. they used to be in a 20G with a little cut out in the hood for the heater. had the same clown fish jump out twice luck I was there both times to pick her up and put her back in, shes still going strong.


----------

